
“Hey Google, we’re trying to find a few of our friends Can you help us?” - duck
https://twitter.com/sesamestreet/status/854771441778208768
======
JCharante
Terrible ad (if you can call it that)

------
erikig
I'm not sure what is going on here. Is this Sesame Street advertising Google
Earth?

~~~
manyxcxi
Maybe it's Google advertising Sesame Street advertising Google Earth?

I've worked on a few projects like this before and it's really hard to not
wind up cringing at the vast majority of the ideas.

To me, this seems pretty meh- definitely contrived, and if I'm not up to date
with all things internet I'm probably wondering what are they announcing? Some
new GE feature? Some new Sesame Street character? Just saying hi?

Kudos to whoever thought about bringing in Sesame Street to talk about a
launch of GE though, I'm hard pressed to think of anything as positive for
kids across so many cultures as the Sesame Street brand.

------
Mayzie
Still waiting for Sydney / <insert X city here> to be 3D-rised.

